# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  counter circuit

## mixalis47

καλησπέρα στην παρέα!!!  θέλω να φτιάξω αυτό που προαναφέρει και ο τίτλος π.χ. αυτό...

φτιάχνω ένα φλιπερακι και θέλω να το βάλω να αναγράφει πόντους π.χ. το διακοπτακι που βλέπετε στην εικόνα να πάρω από εκεί της δύο επαφές  να μπουν στο σημείο που θέλω έτσι ώστε όταν ακουμπάει η μπίλια εκεί να κατεβάζει πόντο....ξέρω έχω δει πολλά σχέδια αλλά τα βλέπω δύσκολα για κατασκευή....δεν είμαι και πολύ γνωστεις των ηλεκτρονικών αλλά το κολλητήρι το δουλεύω καλά...πήρα σε κάτι μαγαζιά τηλ. και τους είπα τι θέλω δηλ. όπως το βλέπετε στην εικόνα αλλά με 6 νούμερα και μου είπαν 160€ έλεος!!! ψάχνω και στο ebay και δεν βρήκα,σημερα έψαχνα μπας και έχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα για το pc γιατί έχω ένα παλιό, αλλά ούτε πρόγραμμα δεν βρήκα....η βοήθεια από εσάς που θέλω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα για το pc που να δείχνει τέτοια νούμερα,η αν υπάρχει κάπου τέτοιο πράγμα με 6 νούμερα όσο γίνεται ποιο φτηνό....ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.,. :Wink:

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

arduino είναι αυτό που έχει πιο κάτω?
Αν ναι τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα 
Έχεις ασχοληθεί με το προγραμματισμό του arduino?

Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις τα led που δείχνεις κάντιο για 8 ψηφία το πρόγραμμα θα είναι το ίδιο
το σίγουρο είναι ότι το διακοπτάκι θα διαλύσει άμα φάει μια δυο με τη μπίλια του flipper. (του κανονικού)
Για αρχή δες τα παραδείγματα που έχει το arduino για το switch και το led
button είναι το παράδειγμα https://www.arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/HomePage 
αντί για 1 led εσύ θα ανάβεις 7 
με τη ταχύτητα που θα τα δείχνει το arduino το μάτι πιστεύει ότι ανάβουν συνέχεια.

το display έχεις τι είναι ? κοινής ανόδου ή καθόδου?

----------


## thanasis 1

Θελεις απαραιτητα να ειναι 6 ενδεικτες σε ενα??
Γιατι δεν βαζεις μεμονωμενα 

http://grobotronics.com/single-digit...mon-anode.html

που θα σου ερθει πιο φτηνα??Για τα συγκεκριμενα βγαινει συνολο 3,60 ευρο.

----------


## chip

κατ αρχήν άστο ebay πλεόν έχουμε έλεγχο συναλάγματος και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αγορές από το εξωτερικό (εκτός και έχεις τραπεζικό λογαριασμό στο εξωτερικό ή έχεις κάποιο πιστωτικό στο paypal)

πάμε στο θέμα.... το PC που κολλάει? δεν θέλεις να είναι αυτόνομο? Να πατάς του κουμπάκι και να αυξάνει? Αν αυτό σε καλύπτει είναι εύκολο χωρίς μικροελεγκτές... βέβαια δεν θα βολέψει το display που έχεις για να το κάνεις χωρίς μικροελεγκτή και θα χρειαστείς 6 ανεξάρτητα... το συνολικό κόστος το υπολογίζω στα 10-20 ευρώ (ανάλογα πόσο ακριβά θα τα βρεις τα εξαρτήματα)

αν πάλι δουλευεις arduino δεν θα είναι δύσκολο.... αλλά δεν ξέρω από arduino οπότε δεν ξέρω να σε βοηθήσω...


μάλλον με 160 έπερνε έτοιμο προϊόν καταμετρητή....

----------


## mixalis47

κατά αρχή σας ευχαριστώ για της άμεσες απαντήσεις σας!!! το σχέδιο που έβαλα δεν είναι δικό μου το έβαλα για να καταλαβαίνεται τι θέλω να κάνω,το διακοπτακι αυτό δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στης επαφές που θέλω, έχω φτιάξη εγώ δικούς μου...
η...
υλικά δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα...για pc ενωω κάτι τέτοιο...φυσικά αυτό είναι για μπάσκετ αλλά σας το δείχνω για να καταλάβετε τι πρόγραμμα θέλω....εάν υπάρχει...εάν είχε άλλα 2 θα κράταγα αυτό...αλλά...

----------


## mixalis47

επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω που μπορώ να ανοίξω θέμα για κατασκευή φλιμπερ για να έχω ιδέες από εσάς η βοήθεια σε αυτό που φτιάχνω? να βλέπεται και εσείς? ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## chip

τώρα μπερδεύτικα περισσότερο... άρα θες και χρόνο και θες και περισσότερες από μία μετρήσεις?

----------


## mixalis47

οχι οχι μια μέτρηση θέλω άπλα το έβαλα για παράδειγμα...πως πρέπει να είναι π.χ.  μόνο με το ένα που γράφει 999 + 2 ακόμα νούμερα...

----------


## chip

δηλαδή θες ένα μετρητή από το 00001 έως το 99999 με μία είσοδο που θα αυξάνει τη μέτρηση και ένα ρεσετ
(ελπίζω να μην σε ενοχλούν τα μηδένικα μπροστά από τον αριθμό...)

----------


## Spark

μιχαλη εχω ενα κύκλωμα που μπορει να σε ενδιαφέρει. το έκανα επανω σε μπραντμπορν και χρησιμοποιεί ενα πηνίο απο ρελέ, εναν τελεστικο, ενα οπτοκαπλερ, ενα μετρητη βημάτων LCD.
πως λειτουργεί:
ο τελεστικος ενισχυτής LM358 ανιχνευει την διαφορά δυναμικου στο πηνίο. αυτό συμβαίνει όταν ενα μεταλλικό αντικείμενο ακουμπήσει τον πυρήνα του πηνίου, μπορεί να ειναι μπίλια. δεν χρειάζονται 2 επαφές μόνο μια επαφή.
τότε στέλνει οπτικο σήμα -ανάβει το λεντ του οπτοζεύκτη (οπτοζευκτης=σαν τσιπ με 6 πόδια) όπου κλείνει τις 2 επαφές που χρησιμοποιεί ο μετρητής LCD pedometer για να προσθέσει μονάδα στο κοντέρ.
 το *pedometer* κοστίζει λιγότερο απο 1ε

----------


## FILMAN

Τελικά κι εγώ μπερδεύτηκα, θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα 6-ψήφιο μετρητή που να μετράει από 000000 ως 999999 ή κάτι άλλο;

Αν είναι έτσι, μπορείς να το κάνεις με έξι μονοψήφια LED displays, δυο μετρητές 4553, δυο BCD to 7 segment decoders (π.χ. 4543), και καναδυό άλλα ολοκληρωμένα για διάφορες πρόσθετες λειτουργίες (debounce, κ. ά.).

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

αν μπερδεύτηκα  Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι θέλεις να κάνεις
Λες ότι θέλεις να φτιάξεις φλιπεράκι
το φλίπερ ΔΕΝ έχει μόνο το μετρητή 
για το μετρητή οτι προτείνει ο filman είναι ότι καλύτερο και πιο φτηνό να πάρεις.
το φλίπερ έχει μέσα σπόντες και μπαμπερς που επηρεάζουν το σκορ άμεσα 
Όλα αυτά που βλέπεις στα φλιπερ ελέγχονται από μικροεπεξεργαστή.
Το κεφάλι στο φλίπερ αν το ανοίξεις είναι γεμάτο με χχχχχχχχχχχ ηλεκτρονικά για να ελέγχουν το παιχνίδι και τους ήχους.
οι διακόπτες που έχει το φλίπερ είναι όμοιοι με αυτό που έχεις φτιάξει.
Αρκετά κομμάτια στο φλίπερ είναι μηχανικές κατασκευές είσαι έτοιμος τουλάχιστον γιαυτό το κομμάτι Αφού με το ηλεκτρονικό δεν τα πας καλά?

----------


## mixalis47

> μιχαλη εχω ενα κύκλωμα που μπορει να σε ενδιαφέρει. το έκανα επανω σε μπραντμπορν και χρησιμοποιεί ενα πηνίο απο ρελέ, εναν τελεστικο, ενα οπτοκαπλερ, ενα μετρητη βημάτων LCD.
> πως λειτουργεί:
> ο τελεστικος ενισχυτής LM358 ανιχνευει την διαφορά δυναμικου στο πηνίο. αυτό συμβαίνει όταν ενα μεταλλικό αντικείμενο ακουμπήσει τον πυρήνα του πηνίου, μπορεί να ειναι μπίλια. δεν χρειάζονται 2 επαφές μόνο μια επαφή.
> τότε στέλνει οπτικο σήμα -ανάβει το λεντ του οπτοζεύκτη (οπτοζευκτης=σαν τσιπ με 6 πόδια) όπου κλείνει τις 2 επαφές που χρησιμοποιεί ο μετρητής LCD pedometer για να προσθέσει μονάδα στο κοντέρ.
>  το *pedometer* κοστίζει λιγότερο απο 1ε



καλά αυτό δεν είναι κοντέρ για χιλιόμετρα ?

----------


## mixalis47

> Τελικά κι εγώ μπερδεύτηκα, θέλεις να φτιάξεις ένα 6-ψήφιο μετρητή που να μετράει από 000000 ως 999999 ή κάτι άλλο;
> 
> Αν είναι έτσι, μπορείς να το κάνεις με έξι μονοψήφια LED displays, δυο μετρητές 4553, δυο BCD to 7 segment decoders (π.χ. 4543), και καναδυό άλλα ολοκληρωμένα για διάφορες πρόσθετες λειτουργίες (debounce, κ. ά.).



φιλαράκο σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια, αλλά από υλικά και κωδικούς είμαι σκράπας...εάν υπάρχει κάποια φώτο θα με διευκόλυνε λίγο παραπάνω...η κάποιο σχέδιο απλό...ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## mixalis47

> είσαι έτοιμος τουλάχιστον γιαυτό το κομμάτι Αφού με το ηλεκτρονικό δεν τα πας καλά?



ναι έτοιμος είμαι ...νομίζω...αλλά θα το τελειώσω έτσι κι'αλλιως ..ητε βάλω πόντους ητε όχι...

----------


## chip

δες αυτό
http://www.datasheetdir.com/MC14553B+Counters
και θα χρειαστείς και ένα κύκλωμα debounce με καποιο ολοκληρωμένο είτε 555 είτε cd40106 Κλπ...

----------


## Spark

> καλά αυτό δεν είναι κοντέρ για χιλιόμετρα ?



ναι αυτό ειναι ψηφιακό κοντερ 4 ψηφίων που όταν κάνει επαφή το αισθητήριο του απαριθμεί +1. έχει και ρεσετ.
έχω φτιάξει παιχνίδι που γράφει σκορ με αυτό, ισως αργότερα το παρουσιάσω

----------


## FILMAN

> δες αυτό
> http://www.datasheetdir.com/MC14553B+Counters
> και θα χρειαστείς και ένα κύκλωμα debounce με καποιο ολοκληρωμένο είτε 555 είτε cd40106 Κλπ...



Μάλιστα! Αυτό το σχέδιο είναι ανατύπωση από το datasheet του MC14553 της Motorola. Αν σκοπεύεις να το κατασκευάσεις, θα σου συνιστούσα να αντικαταστήσεις τα τρία τρανζίστορ με τρία MOSFET BS250 (έτσι θα γλυτώσεις τις αντιστάσεις βάσης) και να αυξήσεις την τιμή του πυκνωτή του 1nF μέχρις ότου φτάσεις στο σημείο που μόλις να μην φαίνεται η σάρωση της οθόνης (για να έχεις χαμηλότερες συχνότητες στο κύκλωμα).

Προσοχή, τα displays δεν φαίνονται με τη σωστή σειρά στο σχήμα, η αριστερή τριάδα θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί δεξιά και η δεξιά τριάδα να τοποθετηθεί αριστερά, και επίσης τα δυο ακριανά displays της κάθε τριάδας να αντιμετατεθούν για να διαβάζεται σωστά η ένδειξη στην οθόνη.

----------


## mixalis47

> ναι αυτό ειναι ψηφιακό κοντερ 4 ψηφίων που όταν κάνει επαφή το αισθητήριο του απαριθμεί +1. έχει και ρεσετ.
> έχω φτιάξει παιχνίδι που γράφει σκορ με αυτό, ισως αργότερα το παρουσιάσω



και όταν φτάσει στο 9999 τι κάνει μηδενίζει και ξεκινάει πάλι από την αρχή ?

----------


## mixalis47

> δες αυτό
> http://www.datasheetdir.com/MC14553B+Counters
> και θα χρειαστείς και ένα κύκλωμα debounce με καποιο ολοκληρωμένο είτε 555 είτε cd40106 Κλπ...



φιλαράκο σε ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια σου αλλά από κυκλώματα είμαι....σκράπας ....εάν υπήρχε κάποιος να μου το φτιάξη...φυσικά με πληρωμή έτσι ? ευχαρίστως...

----------


## mixalis47

αυτά κάνουν ? ? και ιδικά το πρώτο ?με 6 ψηφία?  να μην σας κουράζω άλλο....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Digital-Di...item58b0416da4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Step-Counter...item58b0203017

----------


## chip

πλέον δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αγορές από το εξωτερικό, υπάρχει έλεγχος συναλάγματος....

----------


## mixalis47

απλά να ξέρω εάν κάνει το πρώτο ειδικά...

----------


## chip

φαίνεται να κάνει....


και αυτό φαίνεται να κάνει
http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-56-Red-LED...item41667fb024

----------


## mixalis47

ευχαριστώ chip πολύ καλοοοο!!!

----------

